# Know Your Temps : monkat



## TrolleyDave (Feb 7, 2011)

KYT info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Rydian
Jamstruth
Goli
_Chaz_
mucus
gifi4





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




RoxasIsSora
tigris
iFish
emigre
SoulSnatcher
Jolan
Urza
BoxShot
shlong
CamulaHikari
ProtoKun7
SkankyYankee
Schizoanalysis
SignZ
Dter ic
KingdomBlade
SylvWolf
The Pi
Vulpes Abnocto
Issac
basher11
Rockstar
Law
Splych
Orc
Argentum Vir
Infinite Zero
zeromac
naglaro00
Vigilante
MFDC12
Hachibei
Jax
prwlr.
Shinigami357
Scott-105
Ace Faith
luke_c
AshuraZro
Vidboy10
Ireland 1
BobTheJoeBob
gameboy13
8BitWalugi
game01
boktor666
Attila13
ThePowerOutage
Nathan Drake
Antoligy
moozxy
Lolcat
30084pm
fudgenuts64
phoenixgoddess27
TrolleyDave



In the spotlight this session is: *monkat
*


----------



## Nujui (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh god here we go....

Why monkat?
Why do you go berserk over nipples?
Lol?
Do you live in the EOF?


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 7, 2011)

It's about time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






What do you think of me?

Who's the sexiest besides you?

Favorite game?

Favorite movie?

Favorite Temper (does not need answer)


----------



## Paralys (Feb 7, 2011)

What is your quest?
What is your favorite color?


----------



## pocchama1996 (Feb 7, 2011)

What do you think of me?
Why are nipples important to you?
Favorite pokemon?
If you could turn into anything you wanted, what would it be?


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 7, 2011)

Do you follow some religion at all?
If you had the power to create stuff what would you create?


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 7, 2011)

The day I've been waiting for all my life (:3
Lets begin shall we?
Did you get your name because you like monkeys or cats? (only reason I can think of)
Any good T.V shows you're watching?
Any games you're excited for?
got any omazin nipple related stories to tell us?
Do you play TF2? :3


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Oh god here we go....*yup*
> 
> Why monkat?*The name? I don't kiss and tell. Or......uh....wha?*
> Why do you go berserk over nipples?*I....uh...don't. Everyone else does over mine.*
> ...


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> The day I've been waiting for all my life (:3*YOU TOO!?*
> Lets begin shall we?*Do we have toooo?*
> Did you get your name because you like monkeys or cats? (only reason I can think of)*Neither*
> do you play TF2?*Don't have a windows box*
> ...


----------



## Nujui (Feb 7, 2011)

Do you like Pokemon?
Why did you join GBATemp?
Why do people go crazy over you're nipples?
Do you like KYT?


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 7, 2011)

Why is goli so assy ?

Is normal for me to think about Tits 24/7

do all dog really go to heaven ?

If my leg get cut off will it go to heaven and wait for me ?


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ooops. didn't realize I asked you about TF2 twice.
anyway good news I thought of more dumb questions!
Why'd you pick the name Monkat? (I'll be yo best friend if you tell me :3)
If you had to be one person for the day who would it be?
SNES or Genesis/Megadrive?
tits or ass?
Is there anything that really upsets you?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 7, 2011)

A furry?
Why not not a non-furry?
Are you Rydian's bitch?
If yes, why?
If no, and Rydian said you were, are you calling Rydian a liar?
Jealous the Rydian plushee?
You excited about this KYT season?
what do you think of the 3DS ?
Who are you?
What are you?
When will you finish answering the Audio KYT questions?
Furry baby, or no furry baby?
Rydian, or Jesus?
Thoughts on meh?
Sig and Ava?
What is the best game for NDS for you?
Should I post an obligatory "what is your opinion of me" question?
What do you think of me?
Do you even know me?
Disappointed upon the demise of the Monkast?
What is your name?
What is your quest?
What changes would you make to our forum if you had the chance to?
What are you here to do?
What is your experience level? ( 1 low to-5 high please) 
What is your preferred operating system? 
What is your favored webbrowser? 
British comedy or American comedy?
Seen any good films lately?
Watching any good shows on telly at the mo?
Paris Hilton's famous. Is that proof of the ever growing stupidity of the human race?
What type of music do you listen to generally?
Anime, over-rated?
Anime, shouldn't it just be called Japanese cartoons?
Famous person you'd most like to punch in the face?
Will you shave your body and join TrolleyDaves skinhead army?
DeadMau5 (Google if you haven't heard) ?
MineCraft?
What staff member would you like to be (Apart from admins. *Shudder*)
Music?
TV?
B/W?
EOF?
EOF Bunker?
Should I stop asking questions?
By answering any of these questions you are put in a legally binding contract that states you will give me all your money. How do you feel about that?


----------



## iFish (Feb 7, 2011)

How many pages do you think this will span?


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 7, 2011)

Do you think that your bigger than God?
Why do you look like a Jew?


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Do you like Pokemon?*Yes. Very much.*
> Why did you join GBATemp?*I have no idea*
> Why do people go crazy over you're nipples?*Cuz, for whatever reason, society views them as taboo, but being male nipples, not taboo enough to remove, and since the average GBAtemp user is a preteen or so, taboo things are fun.*
> Do you like KYT?*Very much.*
> ...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 7, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> What do you think of me?**head leans off to the side* Who're you?*


Made me lol. Kamina is the best.

What did you think of the emo Simon arc?
Did you think Rossiu was a dick?
Viral is a badass. Agree or disagree?
Ga Ga Ga, Ga Ga Ga, Gao Gai Gar?
Is final fusion approved?
Dub or Sub?
Seen any Gundam?
Which Gundam series?
What do you think of me?
Should I start my own Dai-8Bit-Brigade?
What do you think of Masaaki Endoh?
Did you know he sung the Gao Gai Gar theme?
Did you know he did a cover of Soraio Days?
Did you just look up the Soraio Days cover?
Did you know this question is a link to the Soraio Days cover?
What did you think of it?
Who the hell do you think you are?
[insert final question here]


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paralys (Feb 7, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Did you know this question is a link to the Soraio Days cover?
> [insert final question here]



Did you know that Shokotan did it better?
Wii, PS3, 360, or PC and why?
PSP or  DS and why?
Job in real life?
Do you play EVE?
You should.
If you could go back in time and change one event, what would it be?
Does war ever change?
Favorite Flash Card?


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

Paralys said:
			
		

> Did you know that Shokotan did it better?*I agree, it is better, but I can't find a non-live version of it, so it all sounds horrible.*
> Wii, PS3, 360, or PC and why?*Wii, because Nintendo makes games for it xD!*
> PSP or  DS and why?*Honestly, I prefer my PSP right now, if only because of the larger screen.*
> Job in real life?*No fun.*
> ...


----------



## Ikki (Feb 7, 2011)

Why are you so awesome?
How did you react to what happened to Kamina, what I won't say because it'd be a major spoiler?



Spoiler



HE DIES



What do you think of me?


----------



## Paralys (Feb 7, 2011)

Did you know it (EVE) works in wine?
Have you tried the DSi XL? (I recently switched for the same reasons you prefer PSP)
Own a cellphone? What Kind?
Will you be my man-lover?
If no, then what's the best way to go about forcing you to do so?
More or less out of questions now.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 7, 2011)

Can it really not be helped?
Was it really just as planned?
Would you hit it?
Venezuela?


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Why are you so awesome?*Because I'm confident.*
> How did you react to what happened to Kamina, what I won't say because it'd be a major spoiler?*I cried. And I still do every time I watch it.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, boy.

My 3 generic questions... Hey.


What do you think of me?
What do you think of my knowledge and expertise?
Would you rate my exotic giant monkey [form] if I "provided" pics?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello! Greetings from the planet Searth.
It's much like Earth, only more "S"-y.

How are you this fine evening?
That's just dandy.

When you look out the nearest window, what do you see?
What do you think about what you see?
How do you think what you see would taste if it were edible?

What's your favorite creature?
What would you name this creature if you discovered it?
What would you name this creature if you had one as a pet?
Would you recommend one as a pet?

How do you feel about me?
How do you feel about everyone except me?
If the entire Temp were to become on entity, how would you feel about him/her?

"Colour" or "Color"?
Favorite one?
Least favorite one?
One you would most likely have sex with upon the return from a long day at work?

[Obligatory question about nipples]

If you could have any sandwich right now, what would it be (be specific)?
Would you eat this sandwich?
Would you recommend this sandwich?

Brains or peanut butter?
[Choice from above] or a flag pole?
What would you most like to do with your choice?

Herp?

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## TLSS_N (Feb 7, 2011)

Rabbit season or duck season?
Bruce Wayne or The batman?
Alfred or Alfred Pennyworth?
tim drake or Dick Grayson?
republicrats or demicans?
liberals or conservatives?
W or O?
mom or dad?
left or right?
current crap animation or past quality animation?
Batman or the shadow?
east or west animation?
avi or mkv?
freeware, shareware or software?
open source or closed source?
GBATEMP or Tehskeen?
Black or White?
Negative or positive?
23.967,25,29.97, 30 or 60 frames per second?
3D or 2D?
Aelita or yumi?
Jeremy, Odd, Ulrich or William?
do you or dont you know what I refference in the last three questions?
If show, title: original region: # of seasons.
cpu clock speed, what is it?
number of cores?
dragon ball or dragon ball z?
what about other traditional japanese animations?
wikipedia or encyclopedia?
which chan do you prefer?
did you know I dont prefer a chan, did you?
what type of ramen?
white, chocolate or strawberry milk?
whole, 2% 1% or skim?
favorite pasta?
Maxconsole?
afterdawn?
Final fantasy VI OR Final fantasy VII?
what about 8?
Wii, XBOX or Playstation 3?
what about the 360?
will I ask more questions?
SURE I WILL!
favorite animation of all time?
do you get that I am a fan of animation by now?
Raw code, or contained in a compiled source?
Windows, Mac or Linux?
region you prefer in the united state?
what type of music?
what skin do you prefer on gbatemp?
did they ever change the eof title?
for the current government in egypt, or against it?
favorite emotion icon?
Jack Sparrow or Jack links?
what about Jack daniels? I wouldn't know I dont drink, that's why I asked you!
ever heard of code lyoko?
like it?
hate it?
love it?
despise it?
Firefox,IE,Chrome, Opera or Safari?
favorite animation out of the top 100? http://tv.ign.com/objects/909/909538.html
Capitalism, Socialism or Communism?
cool aid or lemon aid?
once upon a time or it all started?
the fox nation or the savage nation?
Fox news, MSNBC or CNN?
ever heard of the infidels (rap group)
what do you think of them?
have you visited there youtube channel?
I mentioned W and O earlier, what about H.W. or C?
Reagen?
Oregon trail?
Birther or not? --I am one.
Truther or not?--I am Not one.
Anger or Bitter?
Happy or feeling great?
should I ask more questions, or not?
I think I am done for now.

I am sure you hate me!... do you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one more I forgot. While in the other room, I saw my younger siblings where watching the rugrats movie,  annnnnnnnnnnyways. 

Spike or the big bad wolf?


----------



## .Chris (Feb 7, 2011)

Nipples or Nipples?
Over 9000?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Nipples or Nipples?
> Over 9000?


How about over 9000 nipples?


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Oh, boy.*girl*
> 
> My 3 generic questions... Hey.*Heeeey - that's not a question! LIAR!*
> 
> ...


*What the fuck?*


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> Rabbit season or duck season?*Vegetarian.*
> Bruce Wayne or The batman?*The God Damn Batman*
> Alfred or Alfred Pennyworth?*Who?*
> tim drake or Dick Grayson?*I have no idea who these people are.*
> ...


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> > How about over 9000 nipples?*Over Nine. Thousand. Penises.*


If you had finished that, I would have called upon Budda to let you rub his belly.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 7, 2011)

Do you think you have a big Ego?
Watchin the Super Bowl right now?
Which Virginia?
Opinion of the Conflict in Egypt?
Fuck Alberta and say yes to Quebec?


----------



## TLSS_N (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you for your oppinion, I will forward it on and you will be contacted soon. for more information on your possible future employment, please visit our website at hxxp://www.example.com/troll.


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Do you think you have a big Ego?*It's a healthy size.*
> Watchin the Super Bowl right now?*I don't like American football.*
> Which Virginia?*The regular one.*
> Opinion of the Conflict in Egypt?*I'm not educated enough on the topic to make a valid opinion.*
> ...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 7, 2011)

I meant East or West...


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 7, 2011)

1. How are you going?
2. What is you opinion of Australia?
3. If you had to have another title, what would it be?
4. Favourite site (apart from GBAtemp of course)


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I meant East or West...*There is no East Virginia*
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Edgedancer @ Feb 6 2011, 11:15 PM) 1. How are you going?*By plane*
> ...


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 7, 2011)

Timbits or Long Johns?
Least Favourite U.S. State?
KFC Veggie Burger or BK Veggie Burger?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 7, 2011)

Are nipples worth all the hassle they cause you? 
Whose nipples are worth the worst trouble? 
Are piercings automatically better or automatically worse? 
If we were to forcibly shave you, what could be made out of the fur? 
What if we were to take off the skin too? 
Does this smell like chloroform? 
What genre of movies do you watch without admitting to? 
Best song to have sex to?
Chose your poison! What sort of alcohol do you prefer?
What is your ideal vehicle? 
Choose one: dollar store - flea market - wal-mart - designer name store 
Can you change the oil in your car? 
Have you ever fired a gun? 
Have you considered donating your beard to "locks of love"? (a charity that makes wigs for cancer patients) 
If I were to visit you, what prized possession would you show off first? (Nothing attached to your body, please)


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Timbits or Long Johns?*I call 'em donut holes and éclaires...but I prefer the "timbits"*
> Least Favourite U.S. State?*Michigan. THE UPPER PENINSULA ISN'T EVEN TOUCHING YOUR STATE! GIVE IT TO WISCONSIN*
> KFC Veggie Burger or BK Veggie Burger?*Do those even exist?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Snailface (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahem. Dear Monkat, TSA&SN

*Do you wish people would appreciate you more for your wisdom and spiritual depth than physical appearance?
*Your weirdest dream?
*Retail or retail walking the plank?
*Do you think selling overpriced vitamins is a good business model?
*Some people consider monkey brains to be a fine delicacy. Are these individuals out-of line or purveyors of good taste?

Thank you for your time,

The Snailface


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 7, 2011)

Why do you give us far too much information?
On that note, why does everyone else feel the need to flock to you?
What do you think of me when you consider the fact I'm immune to that effect?
Would you like your ban shaken or stirred?


----------



## Narayan (Feb 7, 2011)

OMG It's "The Monkat" KYT!


Spoiler



some questions are a joke, some are serious.



can you licksign my Monkast Special Collectors Edition CD?
What do Monkats eat?
what books do you read?
what's the latest book did you read?
books or ebooks?
what kind of games do you play?
where do you wanna die?
how does it feel to be a monkat?
what are your tips on fu**ing a girl?
do monkats poop?

i'll add later, i really need to hurry i'm in a rush.


----------



## ineap09 (Feb 7, 2011)

D'aww! It's Monkat's KYT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, are you prepared to die?





 Seriously no more Monkasts?!
The best part of snow?
What is love?
Opinion of ineap09?
Who's that over there?
God or Kami-sama?
What's your favorite spoken accent?
Do your nipples come with censor bars?
Bread or toast?
Why don't I like the mainstream shooters like (almost) everyone else?
Do you enjoy quiet moments with your girlfriend? 
Why is that I'm still awake despite it being 6am?
If you had identical twins would you make them wear those copy and paste shirts?
Relative you most want kept alive?
Best pills?
Why do I wish I didn't have any hair from my neck down?
You get a call saying your girlfriend just got in a car accident. What's your reaction?
Monkat or Chuck Norris?
fufufu...
Do you know Japanese?
Opinion on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
You.
Kisama.
Anata?
Why don't I like watching or participating in sports?
Do you like giving advice?
So, when is World War 3 happening?
Will you participate in it?
There's a big red button. Do you press it?
Opinion on zero?
Why do you make me laugh more than any other person on the internet?!
Shlong?
What is the worst injury you've ever had?
Would you go to a strip club if you found out Rydian was making an appearance?
Do you sleep with a fan?
When do you remember feeling the most peace in your life?
When will the world end?
Favorite Disney movie?
Long hair or short hair?
Are you keeping a promise with yourself?
What's been the biggest question on your mind lately?
You just noticed GBAtemp has been sold to an advertising company, and is no longer a forum. How will you keep in contact with the 'tempers?
What is your opinion on my internet speed?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What is your purpose in life?
I don't use skype very often at all due to my poor internet speed. Do choppy/robotic voices bother you like it does me?
Opinion on torrents?
Objection?
A Gay Little Catboy reminded me of Phoenix Wright which made me finally try it for the first time last week, and I love it! Isn't the Cat Boy great?
Do you puke often?
How many Monkats does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
Does this outfit make me look fat?




The greatest emotional turmoil you've ever felt occurred when?
Do you want to get married eventually?
Opinion on Psychology?
When do you most enjoy being in the bathroom?
Why were all of your images so big in your UJELLY thread?!
I couldn't be jelly because I couldn't see. How do you feel about that?
What does that cloud look like?
HAHAHA!
Who's your biggest fan?
What happens when you cannot even hope to comprehend what someone else has said?
Do you make yourself laugh often?
If you suddenly got $9,001 in the mail, what would you do with all that money?
What country do you want to visit most?
Do you know how to use moss on a tree to tell which direction you're going?
You felt more joy than ever before when?
Am I asking too many questions?
Making these questions is fun! May I ask you more?


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Monkat!!!
How are you?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on yourself?
Thoughts on the world's economy?
so... nipples?


----------



## mameks (Feb 7, 2011)

[obligatory nipple question]
Ever danced like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
If not, why not?
Meh, or eh?
Why monkat?





 ?
Can your drill pierce the heavens better than this person's? 



Spoiler


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3444052:date=Feb 7 2011, 12:43 AM:name=Snailface)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Snailface @ Feb 7 2011, 12:43 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3444052"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Ahem. Dear Monkat, TSA&SN<b> whatevs.</b>

*Do you wish people would appreciate you more for your wisdom and spiritual depth than physical appearance?<b> People can appreciate me for what they want. Don't care.</b>
*Your weirdest dream?<b>Well, I just had a dream completely in text, last night.</b>
*Retail or retail walking the plank?<b>Is this a pun that I'm not getting?</b>
*Do you think selling overpriced vitamins is a good business model?<b>Evidently it works, but it wouldn't be my preferred one.</b>
*Some people consider monkey brains to be a fine delicasy. Are these individuals out-of line or purveyors of good taste?<b>Out-of-line, seeing as you're asking a vegetarian, but if I weren't, I'd say that it's just as weird ass eating a cow's ass.</b>

Thank you for time, <b>No prob</b>

The Snailface<b> Monkat</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3444227:date=Feb 7 2011, 03:45 AM:name=ProtoKun7)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ Feb 7 2011, 03:45 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3444227"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Why do you give us far too much information?<b> Information is important. The more you know!</b>
On that note, why does everyone else feel the need to flock to you?<b> I'm charismatic?</b>
What do you think of me when you consider the fact I'm immune to that effect? <b>Don't care</b>
Would you like your ban shaken or stirred?<b> Stirred</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3444283:date=Feb 7 2011, 05:15 AM:name=game01)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(game01 @ Feb 7 2011, 05:15 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3444283"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->OMG It's "The Monkat" KYT!<b>Yup.</b>


Spoiler



some questions are a joke, some are serious.


<b>K.</b>

can you <strike>lick</strike>sign my Monkast Special Collectors Edition CD?<b>If you sent it to me --- yes.</b>
What do Monkats eat? <b>Mostly vegetation and processed (not completely stripped) grain.</b>
what books do you read?<b>Manga, mostly.</b>
what's the latest book did you read?<b>Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann Vol.2</b>
books or ebooks?<b>For books to read, books. For text books, ebooks.</b>
what kind of games do you play?<b>I play a lot of RPGs.</b>
where do you wanna die?<b>Publicly.</b>
how does it feel to be a monkat?<b>Feels good, man.</b>
what are your tips on fu**ing a girl?<b>If you're new? Don't rush it, don't <i>destroy</i> it, and use your hands (ignoring the hole)</b>
do monkats poop?<b>Yes.</b>

i'll add later, i really need to hurry i'm in a rush.<b> Alright!</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3444334:date=Feb 7 2011, 06:28 AM:name=ineap09)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ineap09 @ Feb 7 2011, 06:28 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3444334"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->D'aww! It's Monkat's KYT! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> <b>Yup!</b>

So, are you prepared to die?<b> Yup</b>
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /> Seriously no more Monkasts?! <b>4srs</b>
The best part of snow? <b>....In cold areas, it becomes good insulation.</b>
What is love? <b>Baby don't huuurt me</b>
Opinion of ineap09?<b> He's cool, I spose.</b>
Who's that over there? <b>The giant anthropomorphic penis? That's Willy.</b>
God or Kami-sama? <b>Monkat</b>
What's your favorite spoken accent? <b>Right now, I'm on an Aussie kick. But that's only cuz of Corey.</b>
Do your nipples come with censor bars?<b> Well, you've seen them without, so...</b>
Bread or toast? <b>Bread. You can turn bread into toast easily, but turning toast into bread is more difficult.</b>
Why don't I like the mainstream shooters like (almost) everyone else? <b>Cuz...they're not fun.</b>
Do you enjoy quiet moments with your girlfriend? <b>Absolutely! I prefer the wild and exciting ones, though.</b>
Why is that I'm still awake despite it being 6am? <b>Because Monkat was asleep.</b>
If you had identical twins would you make them wear those copy and paste shirts? <b>Yes.</b>
Relative you most want kept alive? <b>Meh. I don't really have any relatives in my thoughts.</b>
Best pills? <b>Hydrocodone APAP <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />....makes my kidney stone pain go away...</b>
Why do I wish I didn't have any hair from my neck down? <b>You'll grow out of it.</b>
You get a call saying your girlfriend just got in a car accident. What's your reaction? <b>*sigh* ...Agaaaain? She alright?</b>
Monkat or Chuck Norris?<b>Monkat</b>
fufufu...<b>I choose you, Arbok!</b>
Do you know Japanese? <b> Only a few phrases from anime. "Where's the bathroom?" is like... "Gurren Lagann no dorirrrruuu!", isn't it?</b>
Opinion on  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/moogle.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="moogle.gif" /> ? <b>Don't like it. Waste of an emote that should belong to :monkat: <img src="http://www.imgjoe.com/x/kaminasmily.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /></b>
You. <b>Me.</b>
Kisama. <b>Ore wo dare da to omotte yagaru?!</b>
Anata? <b>....Aishiteru.</b>
Why don't I like watching or participating in sports?<b>Cuz you're not confident enough to play, and watching is boring.</b>
Do you like giving advice?<b>Yup.</b>
So, when is World War 3 happening? <b>Eventually.</b>
Will you participate in it? <b>I'll be starting it.</b>
There's a big red button. Do you press it? <b>Yup!</b>
Opinion on zero? <b>One of my favorite numbers!</b>
Why do you make me laugh more than any other person on the internet?! <b>Cuz I'm awesome.</b>
Shlong? <b>Cock</b>
What is the worst injury you've ever had? <b>Worst <i>injury</i>? Probably when I smashed my kneecap. I had to have it completely reconstructed when I was 10 or so.</b>
Would you go to a strip club if you found out Rydian was making an appearance? <b>Wouldn't have a second thought.</b>
Do you sleep with a fan?<b> Sometimes.</b>
When do you remember feeling the most peace in your life? <b>Nope!</b>
When will the world end? <b>At some point.</b>
Favorite Disney movie? <b>The Lion King</b>
Long hair or short hair? <b>....Long.</b>
Are you keeping a promise with yourself? <b>Uuuuh...Well I never expressly promised something to myself, no...</b>
What's been the biggest question on your mind lately? <b>Why is my KYT session expanding so rapidly!?</b>
You just noticed GBAtemp has been sold to an advertising company, and is no longer a forum. How will you keep in contact with the 'tempers? <b>The ones that I have on Skype.</b>
What is your opinion on my internet speed?<img src="http://www.speedtest.net/result/1146394141.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <b>I can't see the image in the editor and am too lazy to open the url.</b>
What is your purpose in life? <b>To be awesome.</b>
I don't use skype very often at all due to my poor internet speed. Do choppy/robotic voices bother you like it does me? <b>Not for general talking, no</b>
Opinion on torrents?<b> A good idea, and useful for legitimate projects, but the idea has since been turned negative.</b>
Objection? <b>Overruled.</b>
A Gay Little Catboy reminded me of Phoenix Wright which made me finally try it for the first time last week, and I love it! Isn't the Cat Boy great? <b>Meh.</b>
Do you puke often?<b> Only when I have my kidney stones.</b>
How many Monkats does it take to screw in a lightbulb? <b>*just did it at work a while ago* ... One.</b>
Does this outfit make me look fat? <b>Incredibly.</b>
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" /> | <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />
The greatest emotional turmoil you've ever felt occurred when? <b>Nothing specific. I had struggled with depression and suicidal thoughts throughout most of my adolescence, though.</b>
Do you want to get married eventually? <b>Marriage is nothing but a formality.</b>
Opinion on Psychology? <b>A baby pseudo-science.</b>
When do you most enjoy being in the bathroom? <b>The fact that the floor is covered in the piss of  five different men.</b>
Why were all of your images so big in your UJELLY thread?! <b>Cuz I didn't resize 'em</b>
I couldn't be jelly because I couldn't see. How do you feel about that?<b>Horrible <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /></b>
What does that cloud look like? <b>A penis</b>
HAHAHA! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mellow.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mellow.gif" />
Who's your biggest fan? <b>Me.</b>
What happens when you cannot even hope to comprehend what someone else has said? <b>Like stevetry? I make fun.</b>
Do you make yourself laugh often? <b>I suppose</b>
If you suddenly got $9,001 in the mail, what would you do with all that money?<b>Uuuuh....dump it into the bank.</b>
What country do you want to visit most?<b> I'll count the EU as a country.</b>
Do you know how to use moss on a tree to tell which direction you're going? <b>No, but I have a compass embedded into my leg.</b>
You felt more joy than ever before when? <b>Every time</b>
Am I asking too many questions? <b>You're definitely not the longest so far.</b>
Making these questions is fun! May I ask you more? <b>Absolutely. Even though it can't be fun since you copypasta'd most of em</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3444339:date=Feb 7 2011, 06:32 AM:name=30084pm)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(30084pm @ Feb 7 2011, 06:32 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3444339"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hi Monkat!!! <b>Saluuut</b>
How are you? <b>Goooood</b>
Thoughts on me? <b>I barely know you.</b>
Thoughts on yourself? <b>Awesome.</b>
Thoughts on the world's economy? <b>Imaginary</b>
so... nipples? <b>FUUUUUU---</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> [obligatory nipple question] *No.*
> Ever danced like:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 7, 2011)

Why do you think I'm gay?
What is love?
Do you believe in a thing called love?
Pokemon Black/White?
Why so hairy?
Why monkat?
Do you despise me?


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

all questions awnsered so far, tl;dr or should i really go through all of them?

should or shouldnt i?

do you like my new wardrobe http://pix.gbatemp.net/102975/zal.png en http://pix.gbatemp.net/102975/zal2.png ?

appartment or house?

city or countryside?

left or right?

black and blue or pink and red?

diglett or dugtrio?

whats your favourite generation in pokemon?

whats your favourite Gundamlike Temper?

Facebook or not?

Should I continue?

Yes?

Ok!

Big boobs small ass or Big ass small boobs?

Function over fashion?

Sunglasses or no sunglasses?

Australia or New Zealand? (choose wisely young one)

If everyone goes crazy of your nipples, ever considered making them free to touch?

If so, how will you accomplish this

If not why not?

Can you think of anymore questiosn for me to ask?

A long and boring life till youre 80 or an exciting life and die at 30?


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 7, 2011)

Are you jesus?


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Why do you think I'm gay?*I have no reason, honestly. I just thought you were..*
> What is love?*ooooone iis the loneliest number you could eeeever dooooo*
> Do you believe in a thing called love?*twoooo can be as bad as one, its the loneliest number since the number ooooone*
> Pokemon Black/White?*I'm picking up black.*
> ...


*

Holy shit. This is painful on a phone!*


----------



## Jolan (Feb 7, 2011)

What do you do for a living?
Do you have a significant other?
Thought about having kids?
Everyone has an opinion on the best things in life, but what do you think is the Worst?
Optimist, Pessimist or Realist? 
Favourite game for each console you own, PC too?
Your opinion on English Literature?
Favourite Anime? 
Ever read "Double K"? (link is http://captainosaka.deviantart.com/art/DOU...K-001-82688715)
Favourite website?
Do you read webcomics?
What is a man?
Do we still have that rivalry thing going on? 
Oh snap, I shouldn't have reminded you of that.
*smokebomb*


----------



## iFish (Feb 7, 2011)

Why?

That is all I want to know.

(I want a long answer pl0x)


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 7, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> When will you finish answering the Audio KYT questions?*I never applied for an audio KYT. HEY WAIT IS THIS COPYPASTA'D?!*


I need to brush up on my techniques...


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 7, 2011)

So, Just who the hell are you?

Are we living in heaven or hell?

How did your parents treat you as a child?

Do you still keep in touch with them?

Have any siblings?

Just how many fuck buddies have you had?

Religion?

What do you believe happens to us when we die?

Any other beliefs?

Your a vegetarian, so are you a total vegan or do you still drink milk and eat cheese?

How many times a day do you Gurren Lagann?

If you had mod power to ban one user who would it be?

Is the monkast really over?

You've said your girlfriend is really great, so is she the "one for you"?

Who the hell do you think I am?


----------



## MFDC12 (Feb 7, 2011)

do you still think your gf is a lesbian?
when did you become a vegetarian?
why did you become one?
would it shock you that i am as well?


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 7, 2011)

Am I supposed to come up with questions more creative than this one?


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> What do you do for a living?* I sell overpriced vitamins + protein powders.*
> Do you have a significant other? *I have a girlfriend of about 2.5 years*
> Thought about having kids? *I want to have one genetic child eventually, and I want to adopt a kid as well.*
> Everyone has an opinion on the best things in life, but what do you think is the Worst? *Nothing is inherently good or bad*
> ...


----------



## mameks (Feb 7, 2011)

What's the best advice that you can give to a man who has yet to realise what his destiny is?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Feb 7, 2011)

Why?
Why what?
If no, why not?
What ever happened to the *Monkat Nipple Liberation Front*?
Last I heard, they were in the jungles of South America... stroking their own nipples with their loaded firearms...
That can't end well...
Or can it?


----------



## monkat (Feb 7, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> What's the best advice that you can give to a man who has yet to realise what his destiny is? *Advice? There isn't, really. As long as you aim yourself, you'll grow into your own shoes.*
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Schizoanalysis @ Feb 7 2011, 06:03 PM) Why? *Cuz*
> ...


----------



## YayMii (Feb 7, 2011)

MONKAT KYT (or MonKYT if you prefer)
How are you doing?
How are your nipples doing?
Are you comfortable with me asking questions about your nipples? (if not, don't answer any of them)


...

(whatever, answer them anyway)
How do your nipples feel without mammaries?
How do you feel without mammaries?
Did you just picture in your head a guy with mammaries?

Do you like ice cream?
What kind?
Does your nipples like ice cream?
(not homo, just wondering)

Does the world revolve around your nipples?
Are people strangely attracted to your nipples?
Are you a furry?
If so, shouldn't you have 6 nipples?
Why am I asking this?

What if Bruce Lee randomly jumped out from your computer screen?
What do you think he'd do?
Isn't he dead?

(okay that's all for now)


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Opinion on me?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 8, 2011)

I know some people who get chafed nipples when they play basketball.  Why do some people get chafed nipples and others don't?  

Is it shirt-dependent?  

Is it nipple-dependent?  

Would you recommend putting pasties on their nipples to prevent chafing in the future?

Is "butthurt" one of your favorite words?  What does it mean to you?


----------



## monkat (Feb 8, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> MONKAT KYT (or MonKYT if you prefer)*Definitely MonKYT*
> How are you doing?*Well!*
> How are your nipples doing?*Average*
> Are you comfortable with me asking questions about your nipples? (if not, don't answer any of them)*Sure?*
> ...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 8, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Opinion on me? *You're needlessly a pain in the butt. If you were more agreeable, you'd be a big name here.*



I'm not hear mostly to be an attention whore, I'm here to socialize.
Even though I'm still a pretty big name here, p1ng calls me one of the most well know members here.


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 8, 2011)

Do you like Apple products?
Do want to sext on the forums with Eighteen, me and 431Unknown again?
What is your opinion about me?
How are you?
What are you studying for?
Waffles or pancakes?
What games are you playing?
Do you like tea?
What consoles do you have?
Do you plan on skydiving eventually? 
Do you never ever eat meat?
Why a nomad?
Do you know any nomads?
Have you ever lived as a nomad?
I think that is all(for now)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> This is painful on a phone!


Pfft, on Season 3 of KYT my computer had temporarily stopped working and as I had no copy/paste functionality at the time I had to type out the mostly identical set of questions for each session on a DSi. Took ages each time.

Sympathise? Y/N


----------



## monkat (Feb 8, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Do you like Apple products? *They're OK*
> Do want to sext on the forums with Eighteen, me and 431Unknown again? *We did that before?*
> What is your opinion about me? *You're one of my favorite minions*
> How are you? *Good!*
> ...


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 8, 2011)

It's Monkat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why "monkat?"

How many pokemans?

Thoughts on me?

I'm watching Doctor Who. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMFG WHY ARE YOUR NIPPLES SO SEXY?!?!?!?

Thoughts on Krabby Patties?

Why u post in EoF so much?

Will she evah stop?

Do you has bacon?

I think that's all.


----------



## Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey MONKYT!
First off:
Nipple nipple nipple my nipply nipple?
Laughs aside...
Is the stove hot yet?
Have you played Ends of The Earth 1 and 2?
Should my username truly be Qasdelo?
Do you have a dictionary? Which one? What year?
Bestestest Pokémon?
Are the end times upon us?
Are you afraid?
Should I be?
Am I?
Would you survive a zombie invasion?


----------



## monkat (Feb 8, 2011)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> It's Monkat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Splych (Feb 8, 2011)

wtf is a monkat ?
why monkeys ?
how about apes ?
orangutans ?
bathroom or washroom ?
kitchen or place to cook stuff ?
awesome sauce or lame sauce ?
got any good questions to ask ?
are you the biggest Gurren Lagann Fanboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a pretty good KYT...but it's till missing something

what is it?....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH YEAH! A theme song!


----------



## Nujui (Feb 8, 2011)

Do you like the video ^?
What's with the glasses?
Do you think that this will be the longest KYT ever?


----------



## YayMii (Feb 8, 2011)

^VA, I recognize that video. For some reason, I didn't attribute it to monkat.
That also lead me to think of this video, which is somewhat related to World of Warcraft:


Spoiler: Buffalaxed Tunak Tunak Tun







Time for more questions:

Is your chesthair cozy?
Would you be able to support civilization with it (after a disaster or something)?
What is the capacity of your chesthair?
Would you be able to survive without your chesthair?
What would your nipples think if you removed your chesthair?
If someone asked, would you remove your chesthair?
Why did you become so well-known because of your nipples?
What's your expected ratio for nipple-related to non-nipple-related questions?
Do your nipples make you happy?
Do they make you proud?
Are you happy with your _other_ body features? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Opinion on me?
Opinion on yourself?
Opinion of the mods here?
Opinion of your nipples?
Opinion of other people's nipples?
Who else's nipples have you seen, anyway?

Should I be more active on the shoutbox?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Feb 8, 2011)

Thoughts on my nipples?
Thoughts on your thoughts on my nipples?
Thoughts on me?
Your nipples' thoughts on me?
Do your nipples often think of me?
Don't you find that odd?
Would you call their thoughts on me obsessive?
Do I need to take out a restraining order against them?
If so, what are their names and social security numbers?
Have they ever been in trouble with the law before?
Do I need to be worried?


----------



## monkat (Feb 8, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> wtf is a monkat ? *Me.*
> why monkeys ? **shrug* They're like little humans with tails. *
> how about apes ? *Too human*
> orangutans ? *Those are apes*
> ...


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 8, 2011)

Where'd you get the idea for the glasses on your ava and the emote?
How much $ does it cost to buy a Monkat?
See me around much?
Thoughts on me?
What's with the fascination of nipples?


----------



## monkat (Feb 8, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Where'd you get the idea for the glasses on your ava and the emote?*Here.*
> How much $ does it cost to buy a Monkat? *$?*
> See me around much? *Not...not really, honestly.*
> Thoughts on me? *Weren't you in the EoF at some point?*
> What's with the fascination of nipples? *Not sure. It's not my fascination*


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 8, 2011)

You think theres time for more questions?

Really?

OK!

So who do you love more, Powerrangers or Beetleborgs?

Whats your favourite position in bed?

Do you really have a mancrush on Rydian?

If not, who do you have a mancrush on?

Do you have alot of mancrushes?

If so, you think you might be gay or bisexual?

Whos your biggest buddy?

Why am I not your favourite Gundamtemper?

Do you want to make me cry?

Some have suggested my wardrobe is perfect for Brian117 to live in, do you agree?

I think im out of questions, is this good or bad?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2011)

Moved this question from the "best food" topic:

In a utopian situation, how would meat best be gathered?


----------



## monkat (Feb 8, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> You think theres time for more questions?*At least 6 more hours!*
> 
> Really? *...Yes.*
> 
> ...


----------



## RoMee (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello monkat
Just wondering, do you think romee is sexy


----------



## Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

OH LAWD A SECOND BATCH O' QUESTIONS!
Favorite browser?
Favorite browser addons?
Thoughts on WikiLeaks?
In-ear, earbuds or headphones?
Flight or Fight?
Should I get a Wii, boot2-hackable, with 2 remotes and 3 games for 200 USD?
Should I steal the old PC (90's kind of old, possibly older) i found in the junkyard a few weeks ago?
Scrambled eggs or omelette?
Are these questions scattered?
Favorite Youtube celebrity?
AA bats, AAA bats, or Zubats?
Favorite kind of ball (could be sports ball, or pokéball, I mean any)?
Do you have a Kleenex box?
Do you like the works of Shel Silverstein?
Favorite children's book?
Should I buy a pair of Wheelie Shoes for summer?
Rollerblades or ice-skates?
Mercury, Pluto or Uranus?
Ezio or Altaïr?
Sims 1, 2 or 3?
Are you good at drawing?
What's the longest distance you've ever run?
Why?
Your stance on taxidermy?
Favorite kind of dog?


----------



## iFish (Feb 8, 2011)

I have more questions.

Why is GNC always dead?
Why is your boss such a lazy asshole who makes you do all his work?
When will you, geoflcl and I all play Tetris Party?
How long do you think it took geo to finally get Wiimotes for his batteries?
Why does Geo's mom always try and talk to me on Skype?
Why did Lyric attack Lyssa?
Do you think Lyssa ever found Chikki? 

SO many quesitons, no answers.


----------



## monkat (Feb 8, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Hello monkat
> Just wondering, do you think romee is sexy
> -snip-
> 
> ...


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmm Ive run out of questions but Ill make em up as I go

Does your gf think your the super awesome and sexy monkat?

Does she even know you flirt with Rydian?

Im making dinner tonight, potatoes with veg. The potatoes are boiled in vegetable stock and sprinkled with sweet smoked paprika. the vegetables are steamed in the steam of that.. sound nice?

With a headache, wear it off or take some panadol?

Where have you been on holiday that you wnat to go to again?

Where have you been on holiday that you dont want to go to again?

Where do you still want to go on holiday?

What kind of extreme sport would you like to do?


----------



## monkat (Feb 8, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Hmm Ive run out of questions but Ill make em up as I go*doesn't everyone?*
> 
> Does your gf think your the super awesome and sexy monkat?*of course! I sign my school documents (First Name) "the super awesome and sexy" (Last Name)!*
> 
> ...



HURRY!!! Ask more questions!!! The KYT is almost over!!!


----------



## Law (Feb 8, 2011)

Why are you worried about the KYT session almost being over when you're just going to put "Ask me questions through PM" in your signature anyway?


----------



## Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

BUT DERE's MOAR QUESHUNS! LAWD HAF MURRSEE!
Are you gonna get some Answering Questions Online service, ever?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on Law's avatar?
UK or USA?
Have you been to all continents of the globe?
Parka or hoodie?
Electric or acoustic guitar?
CRT,Plasma, LED or LCD display?
Have you ever been to the Batcave?
Did you get to touch the Batmobile?
Did Adam West let you ride it?
Was Rydian with you?
What were you two doing in the Batmobile?
Should I tell your girlfriend?
Can Symbian make a comeback, or are they lost?


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok a few last ones before i go to bed

Should I ask my dreamgirl on a date AGAIN after being denied 2 times already?

I offered her that she can come to my place abnd sleep in my bed and Id stay on the living rooms (she lives about 5h travel from me) and that id cook etc for her... good deal no?

should i become the official forum mod for my works forum?

when are you going to propose to your missus?

are you wanting minimonkats?

boy or girl?

names in mind?

and what the hell is wrong with my avatar?!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Does your gf think your the super awesome and sexy monkat?of course! I sign my school documents (First Name) "the super awesome and sexy" (Last Name)!


and were you implying your first name is mon and your last name is kat? or your last name is monkat?

also whats your internetspeed?


----------



## monkat (Feb 9, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Why are you worried about the KYT session almost being over when you're just going to put "Ask me questions through PM" in your signature anyway? *Sssshhhh...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry folks but this session's over now!  Thanks for taking part monkat, we hope you enjoyed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t278410-know-your-temps-roxasissora


----------

